# Latin, Spanish and Portugues: "at the age of 6"



## Boljon

How do we say "at the age of 6" in Latin, Spanish and Portugues?
Can I say in Spanish "a la edad de 6 anos"?


----------



## Fernando

You can and it is used, though it is more common "a los 6 años".


----------



## Outsider

In Portuguese, I think only _com 6 anos (de idade)_ "with 6 years (of age)" and _aos 6 anos (de idade)_ "at 6 years (of age)" are common. A literal translation does not seem to work.


----------



## J.F. de TROYES

In Latin, "annos natus sex" or "sex annos natus".


----------



## jazyk

In Latin you can also say: _septimum annum agens_ and _puer sex annorum_.


----------



## Boljon

Thank you all. It's very kind of you.


----------

